# Xcom Global's Euro SIM $13 per day, works in 40 countries



## Prost (Nov 23, 2005)

jhall1957 said:


> Flew all night and we have not taken naps! Currently 7:40 pm and I'm posting from hotel using Mifi.
> 
> It was slow to find or iPhones, iPad and Mac Book but it did finally. My daughter can easily overwhelm it by jumping to two or three different sites, but by in large, it works great!
> 
> ...


BTW, can you do a speedtest?


----------



## jhall1957 (May 31, 2006)

Happy to speedtest, just no idea how from iPhone, iPad or Mac?


----------



## X3 Skier (Aug 21, 2005)

Try this site for testing up/down loads.

http://www.speedtest.net/

Cheers


----------



## jhall1957 (May 31, 2006)

Thanks! Ran it twice right now inside Benetton.

First run 2.62 mbps down, .17 up

Second .80 down, .06 up

Not sure why so diff but will check outside when daughter is done shopping!


----------



## Merlosso (Feb 9, 2011)

jhall1957 said:


> Interesting....
> This was delivered today via FedEx and I opened it up found two seperate "little boxes". I figured they were the same cause I was told it came with two batteris.
> 
> Then when I was showing my daughter, I noticed on the bottom that one said Czech and the other Germany. I had told them I'd be in Munich and afew night in Prague.
> ...





jhall1957 said:


> Heading out this afternoon. I'll make a report back ASAP.
> 
> Yes, the second country is free and then the third and on are $30 per month pro rated.


How did you fill out the order form? Did you enter each country separately or did you choose "*Multiple European Countries"?

It used to be one device per country and the second country was free but now everything on the page from the link in the original post says one device for 40 countries.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

I have been using the MiFi on my trip and it is working nicely, even in a moving Mercedes E350 BlueTec. :angel:

I did have to turn it off and then on when we crossed from Deutschland to the Niederlande.

We are using at least 3 devices at certain points but I forgot to do a speedtest, which I will do when nothing else is running.

The company offers a one-SIM solutiion so I have one device for multiple lands. This is a brand new offering.


----------



## jhall1957 (May 31, 2006)

I got mine Wednesday before leaving Thursday, wonder why I did get "one sim solution"? Maybe one sim doesn't work in Germany and Czech Rep.


----------



## b-y (Sep 14, 2004)

jhall1957 said:


> I got mine Wednesday before leaving Thursday, wonder why I did get "one sim solution"? Maybe one sim doesn't work in Germany and Czech Rep.


See if you can determine which network(s) you use in Germany and report back. That may help explain things. :dunno:


----------



## jhall1957 (May 31, 2006)

Ok, reporting results around 10am from hotel about 2 miles from Welt.

Down load 3.86 mbps
Up load .69 mbps
Ping 151 ms
Network Landshut

It's much faster out here then in the heart of Munich (goes without saying as it's cell based).


----------



## FrankAZ (Feb 19, 2009)

Speed tests are very interesting but only really apply to that device at that moment. I suppose that we can use the maximum observed speed to estimate the technology in use in the device but even that is of doubtful utility to a traveler.

All German networks use GSM, most have evolved to use some form of HSDPA (High Speed Data Packet Access) so it is almost a given that the air interface is capable, under perfect conditions, of multi-Mbps performance. In practice the observed datarate is affected by (not an exhaustive list - cellular networking is complex):

1. Deployed cellular infrastructure in that locale. What is the range, and thus signal strength, and thus supported aggregate datarate of the bonded channels available to a single device? Has the operator provisioned all of the capability, or is their air-plan deliberately limited for operational reasons?

2. Deployed ground network. Is the Base Transceiver Station currently servicing your device attached to a good data network? Or, is it the equivalent of some puny piece of wet string stretched to the limit to reach an inconvenient or rural location? How stretched are the other network infrastructure components? They are all expensive to buy, operate and maintain so network operators skimp except in their showcase locations.

3. Other users. Are you sharing the whole available cellular bandwidth in that cell with 10 users? 100 users? 1000 users? More? How many are updating Angry Birds? Watching movies?

4. How you use your Speedtest application. Ping times give an indication of this. You need to find a test server which is network close and has sufficient bandwidth available to saturate the datalink between you and it. Physical geography, as suggested by the Android Speedtest App, means nothing. For example, on my Motorola Atrix I was shocked to find a puny 300kbps downstream available in Phoenix from a server reported as just 5 miles away. Then I found that in PHX AT&T direct all data traffic out of their network and to the public network near Austin, TX. When I experimented with Speedtest servers near there I halved my ping times to ~50ms and my downstream rate leapt to ~3.4 Mbps, even during midday lunch.


All the same, thanks to the 'festers in Germany making these tests. But where are the HD home movies of the tests? True Speedtest p.0.r.n (original word obscured by forum engine).

Frank.


----------



## gbarros (Apr 19, 2007)

This is definitely an interesting offering but you _really_ pay for the simplicity. You can _buy_ an equivalent mifi for $140 on amazon that will work on the european networks, and then just pay 10 Euro per country per month for unlimited data by buying a sim. This might be a good option for a forum rental, like the old GPS rental program we had.

Good info:
http://paygsimwithdata.wikia.com/wiki/Germany

device:
http://www.amazon.com/UNLOCKED-HUAW...EX8C/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1312763994&sr=8-1


----------



## Peel (May 31, 2011)

Thanks for the info on going the dyi route. I too was a little off put by the cost of xcom's deal. It would have cost me $270 for my trip 2 week trip, including the 2 travel days where I wouldn't be using it, but still charged for it, plus shipping both ways. That's an equivalent price to 3.5 months of 20Mbps broadband I get at home.


----------



## stonemik (Jun 19, 2011)

Not to threadjack but has anyone tried the iphonetrip.com simcard that doesn't work for the company???


----------



## gbarros (Apr 19, 2007)

The unfortunate downside of sim-only options is that you need an unlocked phone/mifi for it to work. The vast majority of phones/mifi's bought from US carriers are locked and will not work 

That doesnt mean you cant buy/borrow/rent the required unlocked hardware, just more work


----------



## stonemik (Jun 19, 2011)

gbarros said:


> The unfortunate downside of sim-only options is that you need an unlocked phone/mifi for it to work. The vast majority of phones/mifi's bought from US carriers are locked and will not work
> 
> That doesnt mean you cant buy/borrow/rent the required unlocked hardware, just more work


Supposedly, it will work for locked iphones... hard to believe that's true. esp since you have to go to a website to change the APN profile.


----------



## Peel (May 31, 2011)

The iphonetrip.com SIM says it works on an unlocked AT&T iPhone. It must be reporting back to the phone that it is an AT&T SIM. But it's still $15 a day for the SIM, and then you only have an internet connection on the one device.


----------



## gbarros (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm working out the details and may buy a unit for my trip later this month. 

What do you guys think would be a reasonable rental rate for an unlocked mifi with detailed instructions on what sim to buy in each country? $50/week? You would still be responsible for buying a sim (generally 10 Euro per country unlimited data)

Thoughts?


----------



## Merlosso (Feb 9, 2011)

gbarros said:


> I'm working out the details and may buy a unit for my trip later this month.
> 
> What do you guys think would be a reasonable rental rate for an unlocked mifi with detailed instructions on what sim to buy in each country? $50/week? You would still be responsible for buying a sim (generally 10 Euro per country unlimited data)
> 
> Thoughts?


Doesn't seem worth it to me. I don't want to have to deal with buying 4 different SIMs and changing them out each time I cross a border. Your suggestion would be a little cheaper but I'd rather pay a little more for one single rental that's good everywhere I go.


----------



## stonemik (Jun 19, 2011)

Anyone traveling with the XCom - can you open (carefully) the back and post what SIM card is in it? I found one of the MiFi's that they are using for cheap and just curious so I can pick up a sim when I'm there next month?
Thanks


----------



## gbarros (Apr 19, 2007)

Their sim is likely tied to a special deal with one of the operators including roaming agreements, etc. It is not likely to be the same thing if you just buy a sim from the same company unless you also negotiate those same agreements.


----------



## FrankAZ (Feb 19, 2009)

It's hard to condense 20 years of GSM technology development and nuance into a forum post so those in the know forgive any omissions. Hopefully they are not too glaring.

For a DIY MiFi solution to work we/you need to consider three or four aspects.

1. The design of the MiFi unit. Does it operate at appropriate frequencies and data technologies for the countries considered within the GSM umbrella of specifications? This is unlikely to be a problem for anything described in the US as a tri-band, quad-band, or 'world' unit. There should not be any incompatibility of data protocol standards as there is a broad overlap between the US and EU deployments. The considered MiFi unit must also (of course) accept a SIM so this may preclude some Verizon branded/operated units as Verizon devices do not always use interchangeable SIMs.

2. Whether the MiFi unit will accept a SIM from an alternate operator. This requires that the MiFi unit be 'unlocked', which is not the same thing as jailbroken or rooted. It is possible that the MiFi might be available through usual retail channels as already unlocked, but if it is discounted or tied to a fixed period contract rather than a month-by-month (Pay as you go, PAYG) arrangement it is unlikely. To unlock the unit the 'Subsidy Unlock Code' must be known. The Subsidy Unlock Code can be discovered from the network operator who provided the unit (unlikely but possible) or from some third party for a fee. I have never unlocked a MiFi unit but I would start in the same way as I would for a locked GSM phone.

3. Obtain a SIM or SIMs which is/are associated with an appropriate dataplan which offers economically viable service in the countries being visited. There is EU legislation in effect which intends to ratchet down the cost of data roaming within the EU so that within a few years data will be as (in)expensive in any EU member country as the SIMs home country. We are not there yet, though data roaming costs within the EU are already greatly reduced from just a few years ago. Today it is much more affordable to buy a SIM in each country and use the local data plan for each country. However, each network operator does offer preferable rates for pre-meditated data roaming, meaning if you advise the operator in advance roaming data in-plan can be much cheaper than ad-hoc unplanned data roaming rates.

Obtaining a SIM is easy - just walk into any highstreet cellular store and you'll find a competitively priced local PAYG SIM. Often a SIM can be free, sometimes they even come with an initial credit which can be used to buy an adequate dataplan for the duration of the visit. Adding credit and selecting the data packages can usually (always?) be accomplished using the WWW, though using text messages while putting the SIM temporarily in an unlocked GSM phone may be easier while on the road. One other hazard to our proposed scheme might be that an operators billing system may be intolerant of foreign credit/debit cards. For example, I have to use my UK credit cards for my T-Mobile UK SIM because their web-based billing system cannot understand a non-UK postal code. I could go into a highstreet store or call their service center to apply credit to my account, but what a recurring PITA.



Using a dataplan intended for a cellphone in a MiFi device MIGHT trigger network operator penalties including disconnection. It is possible that the networked devices' applications (i.e. an IE browser) would be identified in the network and trigger cut-offs intended to prohibit tethering (the sharing of cellular internet service, such as accomplished by a MiFi device). AT&T in the US is rumored to already detect User Agent strings and shut down persistent offenders on non-tethering since they wish to market their tethering plans at a higher rate.



4. There is also a question of WiFi compatibility. The EU and US use the same WiFi standards, but parts of Europe prohibit the use of certain frequencies at the edges of the usual 2.4 and 5.0 GHz bands. Just taking a US MiFi device which might use frequencies where they are not permitted is socially irresponsible.

Perhaps more importantly to the user, the EU tolerates frequencies which are not compatible with all US intended WiFi devices. Occasionally I have found a hotspot using channel '14' whose beacon is detected by my Lenovo laptop but to which I cannot attach without some under-the-hood re-engineering of my laptop. Strictly, I understand ch 14 to be prohibited in both the US and EU but for some reason I come across it often, especially in Italy. It would be a shame if the EU sourced MiFi device chose to use channel 14 and the user's other US equipment couldn't attach.

Phew.
Frank.


----------



## gbarros (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks Frank. I have sourced an unlocked Huawei E585 which takes care of the first 2 issues. Figuring out which SIM to get will be a different challenge. I will be bringing with me the list of carriers/plans and pick up a few at the airport vending machine, etc and see which are easier to use. Once we figure that out it should be a piece of cake to put some simple instructions together for future users  I think picking up a new SIM per country (gas station?) should be easy enough (and cheaper) that dealing with roaming, though we can definitely investigate roaming agreements to see how they work out.


----------



## skier (Oct 19, 2004)

Cost of roaming in Europe using local SIMs has come down dramatically in past couple of years. On my trips to Europe I tend to stay few weeks, covering several countries. My approach was to have a SIM for each country, but not any more. Lately I've been using SIM from o.tel.o. Starters are available at any gas station in Germany (word of caution - SIM needs to be activated via internet and takes ca 24 hrs). Most calls within Europe are 9 euro cents, and it includes data. Attached is o.te.o tariff.


----------



## SamS (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi,

I'm looking for more feedback on the Xcom Global solution.

I realize you pay by the day, but what if you don't need it the first/last days you arrive in Europe? Can you simply tell them you don't arrive until the particular day you want to use it, and keep the device powered off?


----------



## jhall1957 (May 31, 2006)

SamS said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm looking for more feedback on the Xcom Global solution.
> 
> I realize you pay by the day, but what if you don't need it the first/last days you arrive in Europe? Can you simply tell them you don't arrive until the particular day you want to use it, and keep the device powered off?


My daughter and I used it for 10 days ending this past Sunday. It worked great! The only thing we ran into was on the day we left Czech Rep. we spent all day driving in Germany and we hadn't charged the German unit. If this is possible, take a small convertor unit for the car.

We Facetimed a lot from iphones using Xcomm and even did it walking around Marianplatz.

If your looking for simple and effective, this is it. It may be expensive in relative terms but since I wasn't using my cell phone at all, I was counting on email to talk to office and then got the benefit of Face time or Skype to talk to wife at home.

The kit is all inclusive (except for AC/DC convertor for car if needed) and could not have been simpler. I'm going back the end of Sept (1M) and I'll take it again!


----------



## SamS (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks for the report.

Yes, I am strongly considering it because I have Google Voice on iPhone/iPad and wouldn't have to use any cell minutes. And wife loves to surf, etc. And we're meeting my father in law in Germany, so he could use it too.

Any reservations about chopping off the first and last day when you'll be flying? In effect, saving 2 days of rental time.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

SamS said:


> Any reservations about chopping off the first and last day when you'll be flying? In effect, saving 2 days of rental time.


You are talking about saving exactly how much? :dunno:

The company guarantees delivery one day prior to departure day. If you don't give them accurate information, you won't get your device in time.


----------



## SamS (Jan 17, 2011)

JSpira said:


> You are talking about saving exactly how much? :dunno:


Maybe $30. Enough for a few more beers and pretzels 

The company guarantees delivery one day prior to departure day. If you don't give them accurate information, you won't get your device in time.[/QUOTE]

Yep, a slight risk. I thought I saw people getting theirs a week early.


----------



## pecon (Jul 5, 2011)

I just ordered mine. I am leaving on a Monday. They guarantee it will arrived by Friday or sooner. They will charging on Monday.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

gbarros said:


> I'm working out the details and may buy a unit for my trip later this month.
> 
> What do you guys think would be a reasonable rental rate for an unlocked mifi with detailed instructions on what sim to buy in each country? $50/week? You would still be responsible for buying a sim (generally 10 Euro per country unlimited data)
> 
> Thoughts?


You can get the same Novatel MiFi unit for roughly $225-$250.

If you are "renting" it or "loaning" it (I went through this with Beewang when he started his loaner program and we decided on loan with an admin fee given the fact that you can't advertise a rental on B'fest without being a sponsor for example), you run the risk of loss (how to collect from someone who loses it, since you won't have that person's credit card as a guarantee and there's a high likelihood that, even if you had it, the other party might dispute the charge).

I think conceptually it's a great idea but the effort (as Beewang found out after years of sending DVDs) might not be worth the effort.


----------



## X3 Skier (Aug 21, 2005)

if you only need 50mb a day, I saw this, www.tepwireless.com From $15 a day for 3 days down to $9 a day for 10 days. They used to be fomingo in the UK and now tep.

Cheers


----------



## AggieKnight (Dec 26, 2008)

This looks very interesting and your reviews seem to point to it being a good deal.

One area of concern that I have is that the charge for a lost or damaged unit is $800 and paying roughly 25% additional for insurance nets you a $160 deductible.
http://www.xcomglobal.com/coverage/germany.html

That sounds a little steep to me.

The mifi's that I have seen in the states look to be no more than a couple hundred dollar device. Those of yall that have rented them - is there anything fancy about them?


----------



## gbarros (Apr 19, 2007)

Quick note. Just got back from my ED and using a non-Xcom mifi device was a piece of cake!

As soon as I arrived in Munich I walked into the airport electronics store and asked him for a sim loaded with a 1 week data plan. This cost me 20 Euro (the price of the sim, with 10E credit.) The guy at the store was happy to activate the sim and load up the plan for me using a store cell phone as my phone was in my luggage. I had awesome coverage for the 4 days in southern Germany, with no problems. Once we arrived in France, I stopped in an Orange store and asked for a Mobicard. It was 10 E and came with 5 E credit. I added 10E to it which I used to sign up for the Internet Max plan via the menu. All was good from then onwards and we had data while driving through France. The Orange store initially was a bit funny about us not being French residents and wanting a mobicard, but once we explained that it was just to have mobile coverage while on vacation they were fine with it. They did copy down some data from my passport though when registering the sim.

All in all this was well worth it and much easier than I expected it to be.

Anyone interested in renting my mifi device for their ED?


----------



## jhall1957 (May 31, 2006)

AggieKnight said:


> This looks very interesting and your reviews seem to point to it being a good deal.
> 
> One area of concern that I have is that the charge for a lost or damaged unit is $800 and paying roughly 25% additional for insurance nets you a $160 deductible.
> http://www.xcomglobal.com/coverage/germany.html
> ...


Nothing fancy at all! I simple little plastic box. I just ordered it again for 7 days ($119) and didn't get the insurance this time. Last month my daughter and I carried it everywhere with us and pulled it out to surf the net while waiting on food and beer! My plan is to keep it and my iPhone in my pocket/pack at all times.

It's simple and at $120 for a week, it's easy too! Nothing special other then they over night it to you and you overnight it back. If someone wants to start a rental progarm and ONLY charge for actual days of use (excluding travel days), it could be a better deal.


----------



## stonemik (Jun 19, 2011)

Using one now. Works well BUT here's a tip. Our battery drained in about 2 hours. Per xcomglobal rep. That we called, take battery out when not using it and when charging it, make sure it is not on, as battery will not charge ifi it's on.


----------



## Gianny (Nov 22, 2006)

For european visitors german BLAU or SIMYO prepaid sim?

5 EUR (~$ 6.90) for 7 days/50 Meg (whatever is reached first) all over the EU.
Any German speakers pls. It could be what everyone was looking for.

http://www.blau.de/

http://www.simyo.de/tarif/ausland-tarifoptionen.html


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

stonemik said:


> Using one now. Works well BUT here's a tip. Our battery drained in about 2 hours. Per xcomglobal rep. That we called, take battery out when not using it and when charging it, make sure it is not on, *as battery will not charge ifi it's on*.


That's not a good design... :tsk:


----------



## stonemik (Jun 19, 2011)

Technic said:


> That's not a good design... :tsk:


I agree, but it was simple, and even in places where my iphone was on Edge, it was doing 3g. SIM card was taped over with a white security tape (you could tell if it was removed) so I didn't take it off to see whose it was.


----------



## jhall1957 (May 31, 2006)

stonemik said:


> I agree, but it was simple, and even in places where my iphone was on Edge, it was doing 3g. SIM card was taped over with a white security tape (you could tell if it was removed) so I didn't take it off to see whose it was.


So, you used your iPhone and the Mifi? Didn't you get a ton of iPhone charges? Even when you get a voice mail, it's a charge. How did you limit your costs and leave iPhone on? Last month I kept it in "airplane" mode the entire time with wifi turned on and used Facetime over wifi to call wife.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

jhall1957 said:


> So, you used your iPhone and the Mifi? Didn't you get a ton of iPhone charges? Even when you get a voice mail, it's a charge. How did you limit your costs and leave iPhone on? Last month I kept it in "airplane" mode the entire time with wifi turned on and used Facetime over wifi to call wife.


That is my plan, but using Skype for calls over the MiFi/WiFi. :thumbup:


----------



## gbarros (Apr 19, 2007)

Technic said:


> That is my plan, but using Skype for calls over the MiFi/WiFi. :thumbup:


Thats what I did, worked fairly well. And dealing with a locked iphone made me hate ATT even more  I'm really looking forward to the new iphone carrier options coming around in October...


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

gbarros said:


> Thats what I did, worked fairly well. And dealing with a locked iphone made me hate ATT even more  I'm really looking forward to the new iphone carrier options coming around in October...


Nice...


----------



## jhall1957 (May 31, 2006)

gbarros said:


> Thats what I did, worked fairly well. And dealing with a locked iphone made me hate ATT even more  I'm really looking forward to the new iphone carrier options coming around in October...


We tried Skype but found the Facetime worked better and froze less. PLus, with Facetime, if my wife doesn't have her phone with her (which she never does) it rings!


----------



## AggieKnight (Dec 26, 2008)

stonemik said:


> Using one now. Works well BUT here's a tip. Our battery drained in about 2 hours. Per xcomglobal rep. That we called, take battery out when not using it and when charging it, make sure it is not on, as battery will not charge ifi it's on.


Wait, what?

I thought someone else talked about using one while it was plugged into the cigarette lighter adapter?

Or is it, that it can be run off your car, but the battery will only charge when it is off?

Thanks for the info.


----------



## stonemik (Jun 19, 2011)

jhall1957 said:


> So, you used your iPhone and the Mifi? Didn't you get a ton of iPhone charges? Even when you get a voice mail, it's a charge. How did you limit your costs and leave iPhone on? Last month I kept it in "airplane" mode the entire time with wifi turned on and used Facetime over wifi to call wife.


Nope, not really, turned off data, used Skype and the Myfi. I did add the international 50 text messages cause I knew work would send some though


----------



## SamS (Jan 17, 2011)

gbarros said:


> Thats what I did, worked fairly well. And dealing with a locked iphone made me hate ATT even more  I'm really looking forward to the new iphone carrier options coming around in October...


What does the locked iPhone matter if you're using Skype or a MIFi?


----------



## trucheli (Jun 1, 2004)

I wonder about the 10E unlimited data sim card someone mentioned before. Please let me know which carrier has that offer since the cheapest I found is 39.95E for 30 days. I have a jailbroken and unlocked iPhone 4 with MyWii application for tethering. Even 39.95 beats $255 for the MiFi XCom Global.


----------



## EDF30 (Mar 3, 2012)

gbarros said:


> Quick note. Just got back from my ED and using a non-Xcom mifi device was a piece of cake!
> 
> As soon as I arrived in Munich I walked into the airport electronics store and asked him for a sim loaded with a 1 week data plan. This cost me 20 Euro (the price of the sim, with 10E credit.) The guy at the store was happy to activate the sim and load up the plan for me using a store cell phone as my phone was in my luggage. I had awesome coverage for the 4 days in southern Germany, with no problems. Once we arrived in France, I stopped in an Orange store and asked for a Mobicard. It was 10 E and came with 5 E credit. I added 10E to it which I used to sign up for the Internet Max plan via the menu. All was good from then onwards and we had data while driving through France. The Orange store initially was a bit funny about us not being French residents and wanting a mobicard, but once we explained that it was just to have mobile coverage while on vacation they were fine with it. They did copy down some data from my passport though when registering the sim.
> 
> ...


found this thread while searching for euro solution

I am not super high tech but if I have an unlocked smartphone, buy one of these unlocked pocket wifis, I can buy sims in each country I visit and run google maps for navigation etc plus have ability to tether my laptop etc for internet?

How much data does google maps use? Also, would this pocket wifi also work in USA?


----------



## EDF30 (Mar 3, 2012)

trucheli said:


> I wonder about the 10E unlimited data sim card someone mentioned before. Please let me know which carrier has that offer since the cheapest I found is 39.95E for 30 days. I have a jailbroken and unlocked iPhone 4 with MyWii application for tethering. Even 39.95 beats $255 for the MiFi XCom Global.


just curious if you ever tried this and how well it worked. This sounds better than buying the pocket wifi, just one device to keep charged etc.


----------



## FrankAZ (Feb 19, 2009)

EDF30 said:


> found this thread while searching for euro solution
> 
> I am not super high tech but if I have an unlocked smartphone, buy one of these unlocked pocket wifis, I can buy sims in each country I visit and run google maps for navigation etc plus have ability to tether my laptop etc for internet?
> 
> How much data does google maps use? Also, would this pocket wifi also work in USA?


I'd advise you to read up a bit on the WWW before travelling. It can get tricky, but not often.

If you have an unlocked Smartphone then you don't need a separate 'pocket wifi' unless you also have other wifi devices with you which need data. Possibly a second smartphone, kindle, tablet, etc. The local SIM gives the device it is in access to cellular data; and that device could re-broadcast that connection as WiFi if it had permissions. 'Tethering'.

Possible wrinkles in the master-plan are:

Make sure that your cellphone really is unlocked before you travel. Borrow someone's other-network SIM for a few moments to make sure the cellphone accepts it (finds a network without prompting you for a subsidy unlock code).
Remember to turn on data roaming on your cellphone preferences/config. I'm embarrassed to admit I once forgot this and spent a few hours cursing as I only got a few kB each boot before it seemed the network threw me off. It was my fault. On Android: Settings | Battery and data manager | Data delivery.
Take a list of country/provider APN data (google it). It is unlikely but just about possible that the SIM you buy won't have the network data configuration you need so you'll have to go into the cellphone's config pages and manually add the APN info so that the phone recognizes the network and can authenticate to it. It happened to me in the UK with a T-Mobile SIM
If you are only going to be in a country for a day or so it may be worth roaming into that country on the previous country's SIM. It'll burn through your remaining data credit, but perhaps you don't need that data credit anyway and it will save you buying another SIM until the next country on your itinerary.
Consider using a map pre-load if it exists. On Android Google Maps you can surf to the desired location, long-touch the screen and select an option to pre-load a large area of map data (not satellite imagery) into system memory or SDHC. Enough to cover a large city each time, and you can keep pre-loading areas. That saves a lot of waiting and data use.
If you are travelling with someone else with a smartphone consider getting them a voice or voice/data plan according to your budget and use expectations. If you get two (or more) you can often add each other to your 'family numbers' list or suchlike so that calls between your phones are much reduced in price, or free. If your schedule allows it consider loading your PAYG SIM in the month before you expect to use most data because often an EU operator has plans which give free minutes or data in the month following a reload activity. (I top-up my SIMs the month before I travel, but I keep a small collection ready to use and make sure to use each every 6 months to stop them aging out of service).

Frank.


----------



## desertpilot (Mar 15, 2012)

So much good info in this thread, decided to resurrect it again rather than starting a new one.

I was able to get ahold of a Huawei E586 mobile wifi hotspot from a friend, but it is currently locked to a carrier in the UK ("3"). Sounds like I'd have no trouble grabbing a sim for this bad boy even at Munich airport, but does anybody happen to know if they can unlock it there?


----------



## gbarros (Apr 19, 2007)

You will likely have trouble getting it unlocked at the airport store. I suggest doing it before you leave so that you can confirm it all went well.


----------



## desertpilot (Mar 15, 2012)

Well, it's a bit of a chicken and egg situation, at least from what I understand. It doesn't have a SIM, and I can't unlock it without a SIM, but I was hoping to just buy the prepaid SIM in Germany. Maybe there's a better way to go about it...


----------



## fishskis (Dec 18, 2004)

I prefer to keep things simple (I have ATT iPhone). ATT International Data Plans have come down in price significantly. On my last few international trips, I didn't even use the minimum data that I purchased. I cannot remember the last hotel I stayed in without wifi; and during the day and night, i am doing stuff, hopefully not needing much data; I keep data off, and every night and morning I have wifi. When i need data when I am out and about I use it, but as I said, ATT data plans have come down in price by a factor of four or five times or more.

RATES: 120MB of data for $30 a month, 300MB for $60 a month, and 800MB for $120. If you exceed your data allotment, AT&T will now charge $30 for every 120MB over your limit.

I am neither a techie nor a technophobe; but I do not want to unlock my phone or jailbreak my phone, or carry mifi that I might lose, or may not work well.


----------



## stonemik (Jun 19, 2011)

desertpilot said:


> Well, it's a bit of a chicken and egg situation, at least from what I understand. It doesn't have a SIM, and I can't unlock it without a SIM, but I was hoping to just buy the prepaid SIM in Germany. Maybe there's a better way to go about it...


I was upfront with the lady in Frankfurt - said I need a data only sim card for an iPad - she activated no problems - used address of the hotel I was staying in ... in Munich


----------



## alex_msu (Mar 2, 2006)

What about using XCOM's simcard in your own unlocked phone and just leaving the MI-FI back home?


----------



## desertpilot (Mar 15, 2012)

alex_msu said:


> What about using XCOM's simcard in your own unlocked phone and just leaving the MI-FI back home?


Well, that'd be cool, but...

1.) The Xcom SIM really is kind of a pricey solution for the data I want (basically just need a few MB here and there for finding good restaurants, making sure we don't get lost walking around, and maybe the occasional Google Translate usage -- I'm definitely not going to be hardcore surfing the internet out there)
2.) My phone (iPhone 4) isn't unlocked, so I would either have to figure out a way to unlock my iPhone or buy a burner phone anyhow. Regardless I gotta go unlock something.
3.) I also can't tether off my iPhone for other wifi connections. With the E586 I can run my iPhone, my wife's phone, and our Kindles.

I dunno -- I'd say there's no _ideal_ solution. I'd almost rather roll with no data than budgeting another couple hundred dollars for it.


----------



## JustinTJ (Jun 1, 2011)

desertpilot said:


> Well, that'd be cool, but...
> 
> 1.) The Xcom SIM really is kind of a pricey solution for the data I want (basically just need a few MB here and there for finding good restaurants, making sure we don't get lost walking around, and maybe the occasional Google Translate usage -- I'm definitely not going to be hardcore surfing the internet out there)
> 2.) My phone (iPhone 4) isn't unlocked, so I would either have to figure out a way to unlock my iPhone or buy a burner phone anyhow. Regardless I gotta go unlock something.
> ...


Don't know if you've seen this, got mine unlocked last week...

http://www.macrumors.com/2012/04/06/att-will-unlock-off-contract-iphones-starting-sunday-april-8/


----------



## desertpilot (Mar 15, 2012)

JustinTJ said:


> Don't know if you've seen this, got mine unlocked last week...
> 
> http://www.macrumors.com/2012/04/06/att-will-unlock-off-contract-iphones-starting-sunday-april-8/


Hmmmmmmm....no I didn't know that. My 4 is still under contract but think I have an old 3GS that maybe I could ask them to unlock.


----------



## johnofcross (Jun 12, 2012)

X3 Skier said:


> if you only need 50mb a day, I saw this, www.tepwireless.com From $15 a day for 3 days down to $9 a day for 10 days. They used to be fomingo in the UK and now tep.
> 
> Cheers


This Tep Wireless looks too good to be true. 8 days, 500MB total, full access to most of continental Europe, all for $100? That's not bad at all IMO! It's not like I'm working abroad. I think we'll be using it only for looking up basic info. And if you go over, it just adds a new 1GB for $50, which is a lot, but better than nothing. I think this one's for me.


----------

